# LED outdoor spot lights from Spirit



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought a few of these and really really liked them and decided to make a video showing you guys how well built they are and how well they work. I figured some of you might have seen them around but didnt want to pull the trigger on buying one!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool, more of a Spot light than a Flood. Pretty cool....Thanks for sharing


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Bigant! I just may try them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice video, BIGANT. I bought three of the blue spots this year (the only three they had!) and love them. Using the 25% off coupon bumps them down to $18 and change. These are a great bang for the buck, and the strobe option is a neat bonus. Here's a pic of the blue one on a ghost prop. Really nice spread of light.










same prop with the "indoor only" black light spot.










I may go back and get a couple green ones. Wish they came in orange but red/green/blue and white were all they carry.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting the videos and photos, guys! Spooky1 looked at those when we went to Spirit a week or so ago, but did not pull the trigger. I really like the intensity of the color these lights have, and the petite size is a bonus as well.

An amber color would be a nice addition to the lineup.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting ....heading to spirit next week and I will be looking to get a couple of these!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

How about a part number , I couldn't find that one on their web site.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought a blue (the only one they had), a red and a black light. They are really bright and are definitely a spot light.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a red one. Wow. You can see it from waayyyy down the street. Lights the top of the tree, which is taller than 2 story house. Will get more of these in the future.


----------

